# Wolf Dog and APBT



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

If a Wolf dog (wolf hybrid) and an abpt were properly socialized could they sustain a healthy relationship together in a house?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

DaveD said:


> If a Wolf dog (wolf hybrid) and an abpt were properly socialized could they sustain a healthy relationship together in a house?


Anything is possible but not a guarantee with either breeds


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

You never know DA can show up at any time, if it ever shows up at all. Be cautious when they are together. You may never know when/if something may set them off.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

you cant really ask such a general question and expect an accurate answer. in some cases, maybe. would be the same with people. its like asking if one human can get along with another if they live in the same house.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

wolf hybrids are very territorial and unpredictable.
our big male wouldnt hurt a flea .. or a cat but smashed the rottie next door 2 times when it came on his turf.
my exp with them was kinda like i hear with DA pits .. one lil thing can make it all go wrong . and those are 2 animals that may leave bodyparts places if it goes wrong.


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes i realize it was a general question that there wouldn't be a definite answer to. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with this combination of dogs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been a trainer for many years and I do not like wolf hybrid dogs, they are not like domestic dogs and should still be considered wild. They really do not do well in captivity but it also depends on the % of wolf it has in it. Hybrids do not learn or have the same motivations as domestic dogs. So no I would not put a hybrid and a domestic dog together. Many places do not allow them to be kept as pets and I do not consider that BSL it is more of an exotic dog.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I have been a trainer for many years and I do not like wolf hybrid dogs, they are not like domestic dogs and should still be considered wild. They really do not do well in captivity but it also depends on the % of wolf it has in it. Hybrids do not learn or have the same motivations as domestic dogs. So no I would not put a hybrid and a domestic dog together. Many places do not allow them to be kept as pets and I do not consider that BSL it is more of an exotic dog.


this is the perfect answer . I grew up with wolf hybrids and i will tell you , they are totally different than a dog . They will almost definitly test the pack order.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with PK. I also don't think it is a breed that should be kept as a pet. Kind of like having a tiger or a bear that you raised from a cub. Look how many wild animals that people have owned for years and were either mauled and killed or critically injured by the very animal that they raised. Alot of wolf hybrids are kept at wolf sanctuaries because of people who give them up. Either you are asking this question because you already have one or are planning on getting one. If you don't own one yet.....buyer beware! You are asking for trouble especially because both can have DA issues and the fact that they are different from a domestic dog.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a 3/4 timber wolf and 1/4 husky for about a year. Looked like a solid white GSD. He was around 1 year old when I got him. He got along great with my chihuahua lol. Had to get rid of him because I had to keep him chained, which I hate! They are hard to keep unless you have a proper kennel, where they can't climb or dig out of. I never had any problems with mine and the neighbors dogs, Just wasn't able to keep him at home. And if you let him loose be prepared for him not to come back for a day or so. They can travel up to 10-15 miles in a night!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

never leave a pit alone with anything.thats my experience.
I've seen and had some unsavory situations with pits and "other" breeds that folks just didn't believe it would turn out the way it did.A good 40# pit is superior to a dog 2-3 times it's size. seen that proven also.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

THATS MY FORTE~ what you want to know just ask... Yes they can, are they both the same sex? Just read my prof. Wolf rescue/wolf dogs, iditarod dogs, this is where I started; Wolf pack raised Hooch, My best dog ever and a heavy game bred APBT.
I had one wolfdog my alpha bitch that licked every pit around either my mind tricks or by a quick squab and mind tricks, she could roll up in any yard and every APBT that rolled up in our yard bowed head down or rolled over.. LOL I first started to prove that a Wolf would kill a pit if it was seasoned against game dogs because they fight to kill and eat, they eat the wolves,dogs, mtlions, whatever they kill, yeah that wasn't a good idea says the mrs, after I got my prize wolfdog to hold lock jaw style, he and Hooch were some machines.. so I lost all thoughts and desires and fell right into bulldog fever.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not a wolf fan nor would I ever own one... The only thing I can say is expect a bloodbath at least a couple times and I have my money any apbt... I'm one of those smoke a pack a day type people when it comes to wolves...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

A healthy relationship for an APBT is probably not the same thing as a healthy relationship for a wolf-dog. For the wolfie its all hierarchy and whatnot. For an APBT, sometimes its more like "did you just look at me, fool? For that crime, you die!" LOL! Seriously, though, who really knows? There are so many variables at work in that question. My general rule is no unsupervised time with any dogs. The farthest I stretch that is letting Loki and Superman (adult spayed female and puppy male) hang out in the yard while I'm inside. Even dogs that get along 99% of the time, there's always that X factor.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i love my bulldogs but .. i have seen what a wolf can do not only physically but mentally they are scary .. i loved mine but i wont have another


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I was just curious and wanted to hear what you guys had to say:clap:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you have a wolf dog or did you want one?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

back when I got my first pit,1978,I was young, they told me it was A fighting dog.I used to go to sewer beach in miami,behind the speedboat arena. it was the ******* 4x4 beach.
their were several pit owners there as it was also the unofficial dog beach.
this was where I learned the reality of small packaged dynamite in the animal kingdom.
we had A small dog in our crew, and what Sarge described, that "what you lookin at" this dog suffered from severely.
their was a guy with A rhodesian,big strapping dog, it got wilbur by the scruff and went to shakin,the Rhodie owner was gettin a kick out of it.I'd not really seen dog on dog, seen gator on dog,pig/dog,not a hulk twice another dog size.
I was mortified, and the pit owner tells me to settle up,and take an ex-lax.it was probably 10 min. then the small dog gets his back to the ground,another 5 and it's in hold and the rhodie is wailin banshee style.
of A sudden the rhodie owner is furious, all kindsa expletives. the ******* tells him, his dog started it and he needed to get his dog,that it weren't his problem.mind you years ago that how folks in the red south was. you bite the bull you eat at the horns.feller didn't know what to do.
the red pulls A rifle off'n the gun rack, chambers a round and lets 'er ride over the ocean, then he hollers "pigs dead"that pit eased off that 'ar rhodie.
he was gashed up prit fair, the rhodie, he looked like he was got holt to by a vampire with bad aim.a pin cushion, dimpled worse'n A golf ball.

the wolf deal, we was there with A pup 'roun 8 mos. old it was playin in the surf, we was talkin trucks and drag bikes with some dope boys and what not, and we hear the puppy scream. their was a guy, he'd had A wolf and always brought it and flounced around like he was some grizzly adams.he's chucklin and it's real funny. my friend, he goes over, and the guy says whats the problem, and that he wasn't pullin his wolf off. my friend pulls a buck outta his pocket and keeps walkin,that got grizzlys attention. he grabbed his wolf, as they are partin he comes sideways outta his neck, about pits ain't s...
my friend then tells him to com e back next week. bring A shovel. owner burys his dog.
he knew a guy, I'd heard of this big pit. my first eye settin on a Colby dog. never seen one afore.this dog, they called him King. he was a bear dog. they went each winter to the carolina and tennessee mountains huntin bear, back when they ran dogs on 'em. they didn't believe in baitin animals.back then it was scent and sight huntin.
this dog was a bear dog, pig dog, A pack calmer and tamer.alotsa guys ran pits,plotts, curs and such as what not on hogs. many times they had dogs that would fight interracial,amongst themselves.king being so dang big, they'd get him to run and when a dog bucked, he would naturally pick up the fight. he was very word conditioned.hold, out, down, stay, don't move,grab it, shake i'm again,truck, box, boat,buggie,hungry,fetch me A beer,and kill it as I recall.anyone could run him. he didn't respond to A specific voice.smart as A whip.
well we get to the beach, we see the old beat up el cam, so the griz is there.we back my truck down close to the water, with king layin in the back.I got no tailgate,it's somewhere in the middle of the everglades.and the guys on the beach, he sees us and ask where this cur was.we knew he was gonna be taken aback.my bud says King,and he kinda looks around the corner of the bed. the guy says that dog ain't no bigger'n the last one.my bud says his name again and pats his leg. then king stands up,his shoulder a fair mark above the rail of the bed, and he plops to the ground like it aren't no big deal.the thing about the drop,I got A truck, that in s.fl. before they made 44" mudders for A road vehicle,we ran tractor type tires.they were 42" and the truck had A home built 14" lift. back before they became A fad.which put my truck bed 5' off'n the ground.
this guy could just tell lookin at the King, it was going to be a gladiators clash.ya see, King,he'd been raked by A bear,had his whole side laid open.and when they sewed him up, the'd done it in a huntin cabin up in the mountains.it wasn't pretty, looked alot like a drunk doin quiltin and patchwork.we didn't run vest and chest protectors back then. dogs died A reglar in the swamp.we called it the day of the gator, cause we left them to feed.King had been gashed, slashed gnashed and bashed by everything he was put to scent on.he knew what it was like to have his face tore up by a 30# he ****, and to be hide stripped by A angry boar bear.
my bud pointed to the wolf, and told king to 'kill it".yeah, folks have A notion that theirs A unabridged superiority to what A top predator can do.dollar for dollar, pound for pound, hook and tooth.
theirs an irony.it gets talked about around the fire barrel, of a many corn moon.from the planters moon to the harvest moon. when the hunter talks of dog and hog, bear and battle, deer and doe under the sheets.
it's A time worn tale.it's no fable, the wolf is the reigning terror of the high slopes.he is the master of A realm where nary few make it and few survive.
yet it's also to be a time honored tradition, that man knows his adversary. he grooms another formidable warrior. this warrior wears the same hide, after all he is of the cannus Lupus, yet he has been domesticated.
with irony though,when you do domesticate it, then see A need for it to become an extension of you, you groom it. you pit it, you test it. you send it in against all odds. sometimes you lose, and sometimes you are the handler of the king.
that day, the story was different.King with his gated walk, from his oddly repaired shoulder,he lookede almost as if he had the wolf stride, the wolf, hackles up, drawin air on the growl, he seemed so ominous.up til then I'd known only the stories of the king.and in that moment, as I were about to pee my britches, King let out A coo'ing, the wolf ears, they went flat, his legs, they went as rigid as a board, and his back arched, and I swear he grew a foot taller.I was some kinda scared. king started to lope,the wolf he circled, and started to bite the air, his head contorted in several different angles, he seemed to then grow wider, he was circling then,I realized to transfix his opponent onto the idea that he was some mystical being, that he was A mystery best left unraveled.
yet king, he had been domesticated. he'd been fed, and mended, favored and coddled by women and babies.he sensed that he was going into battle for honor of his leader.
he hit that wolf, and bailed him over.I don't think it'd ever been set on his back, because he came out with A begging squeal.he gashed Kings front end, and immidiately there was the red badge of courage.it was over fast, King did not kill the wolf. he settled into A hold,high to the bottom jawbone, what we call pinning the head to the ground.his front legs cradling the wolf almost completely submitting it to imobility.
the old grizzled man,his age immidiately became apparent. he was to tears. the wind from his sac was gone.
he said to my friend,"please mister, don't let him kill my dog"I thought to myself, in one instant, this man had A wolf. he rode the wave of superiority in his world of infatuation, and now, it was just his dog, that he loved and slept with as we all do. in our own world, we must recognize, they are also our companions, our com patriots in life and we should honor that by being completely in control of them when they are to side us through our walkabout.
we helped the old man with his dog.we had A kit for patchin up dogs in the truck. we threw it in, cause, as my bud always said, with the hunt rides the ghost,always be ready to pull 'em back, and let them go when the witches call.
we pulled them both back. suprisingly though, King old warrior he is woulda died in hold had he been pushed to the mark.he had the wolf down and would have aired him out before he bled out, my how proving something always has it's price.what this told me is that given credence, A domesticated animal can be groomed, and often, with the right spirit, return to the wild.for after all, are we not of the same capabilities?
and who's really gonna care the next day?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Great stuff Uncle Will Will; ya know, people have called me crazy because Hooch could point out the ALpha and down him is just such that way, a 75lbs rock hard Jocko blooded menance; If all them wolves ganked him they could eat him; but Hooch being raised by wolves could seek out the pack leader in any coyote, and now lobo wolf packs (small packs of males usually 3-5 "seekers") Idaho has a wolf problem and the Federal government has left us to fend for ourselves; thus you've heard me say my dogs go to replace dogs that have been downed.

Heres the thing; Wolves have higher canine intelligence; they can communicate with dogs in telepathic manner, I believe you can get a pit like fighting mentality if a wolf or wolfdog is raised around APBTs and vise verse.. Depends on whos alpha, the sexs of the dogs, and how old the dogs are when introduced.. Hooches mamma hated Paka my Alpha wolfdog paka always settled her  Payassa Hooches mamma, and Paka got into it while doing some pack work back in 2002, Payassa grabbed up Paka and paka gave a slip and a slice and flip and a slice and grabbed payassa just before she could lock any hold, Payassa got pissed and grabbed a foot..( THIS IS WHEN I REALIZED A DOG ABOUT TO CUR OUT WILL BREAK A LEG OR A FOOT KINDA LIKE A MAN USING A WEAPON IN A HAND TO HAND< JMO I FIND LEG AND FOOT BREAKERS TO BE A PANIC MANEUVER OMG YOU GOTTA GO QUICK BEFORE I GET MY ( Y ) KICKED TYPE OF DEAL) Thats when I droped a kneed on the head of each dog, payasa wanted to break that foot, she was ignoring the at and my stick was across the yard somewhere just then Turok came over grabbed payassa's head growled and everyone let go and we went right back to tracking and catching.. * Some dogs just break bones from strength such as neck breakers, like Hooch, but they do this initially.* Hooch crushed coyotes, broke pigs, petrified crack dealers by curing out their wanna be APBTs just by a walk up in the park you know the drill "hey dogg thats a phat pit ya got, ya breed him" those incounters would have their dog hiding behind their owner with hooch just standing and staring with no emotion, and raised by wolves.. So did he learn some mind tricks? Hmmm..

*



Again.. any question any1 may have about wolves, wolfdogs, and their pack orientations with APBTs, just let me know.. I've posted some APBT wolf crosses on the Whats your favorite APBT cross. They are ugly lil jackals but good dogs none the less.

Click to expand...

*IMPORTANT FOR ALL TO KNOW!

When tribes catch wild wovles and breed them the first litter organized and produced through mans efforts are dogs (tribes call them dogs after that for that reason, man made so to speak)
PRIMITIVE species such as Laikas and Alaska Huskies are working wolf dogs, inbred and outcrossed to this or to that... They are litterally f2 or f3 from wolves and could dissappear in a wolf pack if got loose.. German Shepherds are INBRED wolf dogs; from the German CAPT who designed them by breeding wolves to local wolfdog herding dogs. LOL the one fluke is a wolf/bloodhound cross that was the primary brood bitch for most of the stock, thus the saddle or sable dogs.  Studied GSDs since I was 9, have contacts in Deutchland for GSDs and Mali's. LOL wolf dogs.. LOL ALasatian Wolf Dog.. is the GSD .. JUST NOT IN THIS COUNTRY buahahhaha.

If you have a wolfdog you will find nothing better.. IMO a wolfdog and a well bred APBT all you need in dogs.. I've lost my love for caring for wolves but now I've been in Idaho for 5yrs Im begginnin to find my lost love once again.. Richard STratton advises that before anyone owns an APBT they learn everything they can about wolves, even go and observe them behave.. I had this first hand experience and how I became a canine behavior specialist before I started at the SPCA. I love that and double that recommendation.

APBT is raw canine, take all the raw canine traits of the wolf; amplify them and purify only those traits and you have the RAW unadulterated canine in the APBT.. purified, pited, proven, and produced... they each are one of a kind and actually compliment each other very well.. I got a Karelian Bear Dog because I didnt want my neighbors shooting my wolf. Or I would have gotten another wolfdog. People need to be reminded if wolves are bred by people the offspring are dogs, you know this because of the wolf pups white man brought back to civilizations and called them dogs.. Its common sense. 
(excuse my spailling arra's :rofl LOL @self..

Just read that again, William William, thus why I call you Uncle; its that sign of respect so to speak I picked up ages ago down on the Islands. Such a good read, add that to your Thread of short stories.


----------



## fisHarNekEd (Mar 17, 2009)

I was raised with a wolf hybrid on 80 acres, it killed coyotes, and other dogs on a regular basis, It was pretty much a wild animal that happened to tolerate the humans that lived on his property. I dont recall my grandpa ever trying to introduce any living creature to it. But maybe because it was never socialized ecept when a distant neighbor would bring his hybrid bitch every other year or so.

Great animals to have if you dont want anything coming near your acerage, but i wouldnt have called him a pet. Just my experiience.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I had done some research and talked to other owners of hybrid wolf dogs and though, they dont want anything bad on the animals some were truthful in telling me that they are not for everyone and morely ment for someone who has a home job, alot of time, alot of space and really work best with other wolf dogs.

From my understanding you can not train a hybrid the same way you can train a dog. In most cases leading to a bad event. 

can it happen...yes...is it a good idea...no.


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Do you have a wolf dog or did you want one?


No my pit pasted away about a year and a half ago and I am getting an abpt puppy in may/June. I've always had a fascination with wolves and wondering if in the future it was a possible to have both


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

In my humble opinion I don't think you should stop your research here. Not that there isn't some decent advice here but at least Check other forums as well & wolf hybrid forums, just read up as much as you can & get as many opinions from those whom are Experienced with both breeds it's hard to find a non-biased opinion.

I've always had a fascination with wolves & domesticated wolf hybrids myself, being they used to be the dogs of the Native Americans & are direct relatives to today's breeds.

Good luck!

here's an interesting article I found:
http://www.courierpress.com/news/2008/jan/13/wolf-hybrid-brings-blessings-to-family-friends/


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

yes they can get along great as long as their differant genders mine play together all the time and even eat together and never hurt each other i got lots of pictures on facebook if you would like to see them im damion murphy from newfoundland check them out if you like.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Wolves use mental domination over dogs APBTs game bred use pit itelligence which include this raw mental conversion.. I was explaining to someone just the other day as we were watching some lobo males, a bout 3 or more, drones; seekers, anyway I was showing him how the catch dog trained like Hooch(who wasnt trained by man or me but by my wolves in that aspect) who could pick the pack leader out and take him out. After that who do you think the pack leader is????? That wolf pack will follow as close as they feel comfortable and you can walk that dog all the way home and bring a wolf pack right into to town.. THATS CANINE PSYCHOLOGICAL MANIPULATION OF A WILD SPECIES DEPENDENT ON A PACK LEADER, used to kill coyote packs by doing just that, Hooch kills the pack leaders male and female and the rest follow hooch back to the farm.. LOL only to beseged by Hooch and his b*tches.. Sadity daughter of Hooch and Paka my wolfdog and Alpha to pack that raised Hooch> thus as I was saying, if your not in the country where some neighbor will shoot your dog.. A wolfdog is the best companion for an APBT, the sex only matters when the oldest dog is not the wolfdog. 

NO SUCH THING AS WOLF HYBRID.. HYBRIDS like LIGERS and TIONS and F1 BENGALS(housecat) are HYBRIDS and males are sterile, only females can breed.. NATURES way of keeping BASTARD species from occuring  See in the wild a Liger would breed back with a tiger or lions depending on its mental behavior inherrited, does it behave like a tiger and lone ranger the mts, jungles, plains, and swamps or will it be a pack oriented cat and live with a lion pride ??? that determines where the genetics add washout for that tight line bred animals and they all stay within the realm of Lions, or Tigers.. LOL HOWEVER NATURE SOMETIMES FINDS A WAY.. JUST THIS LAST YEAR THE FIRST MULE ON MULE COPULATION TOOK PLACE PRODUCING A WORLDS FIRST F2 MULE..  Hybrids are sterile from the difference in the genetic code.. WOLVES are DOGS just NOT domesticated.. MIND YOU the FIRST ORGANIZED Litter by MAN with WOLVES produces dogs, barkers, pullers, hunters, and colors not seen in wild bred wolves.. If a man goes to deep woods alaska and brings back his Alaskan Husky everyone is going to freak and be like no wolf hybrids in town, LOL Vets tell them I cannot attend to wolves unless approved by fish and game, LOL PEOPLE needn't forget man touched, is domestication.. Wolves can breed with all dogs and all dogs with wolves no hybridization the first mastiff war dog brought to europe from persians who reportedly had crossed European wolves with Chinese wolves and the immediate cross to the Indian wolf produce the wardog that was taken and refined as a pit dog inbred to the max forming the pit bulldog and inbred even more to produce a bandog that would become known once again by mastiff, and inbred another way to produce terriers.. Wolves are just in balance with the Great Mother and are practically belong to the Great Spirit or in other words, "Gods" dog. 

Coyotes are Jackals just FYI and that would be a closer hybrid; by smidge they are still canines so not really just a coydog. A Hyena dog cross would be a hybrid or a fox dog cross would be a hybrid but through trial and error by mankind, this doesnt work. so Dogs are just wolves in your living room


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Wolves use mental domination over dogs APBTs game bred use pit itelligence which include this raw mental conversion.. I was explaining to someone just the other day as we were watching some lobo males, a bout 3 or more, drones; seekers, anyway I was showing him how the catch dog trained like Hooch(who wasnt trained by man or me but by my wolves in that aspect) who could pick the pack leader out and take him out. After that who do you think the pack leader is????? That wolf pack will follow as close as they feel comfortable and you can walk that dog all the way home and bring a wolf pack right into to town.. THATS CANINE PSYCHOLOGICAL MANIPULATION OF A WILD SPECIES DEPENDENT ON A PACK LEADER, used to kill coyote packs by doing just that, Hooch kills the pack leaders male and female and the rest follow hooch back to the farm.. LOL only to beseged by Hooch and his b*tches.. Sadity daughter of Hooch and Paka my wolfdog and Alpha to pack that raised Hooch> thus as I was saying, if your not in the country where some neighbor will shoot your dog.. A wolfdog is the best companion for an APBT, the sex only matters when the oldest dog is not the wolfdog.
> 
> NO SUCH THING AS WOLF HYBRID.. HYBRIDS like LIGERS and TIONS and F1 BENGALS(housecat) are HYBRIDS and males are sterile, only females can breed.. NATURES way of keeping BASTARD species from occuring  See in the wild a Liger would breed back with a tiger or lions depending on its mental behavior inherrited, does it behave like a tiger and lone ranger the mts, jungles, plains, and swamps or will it be a pack oriented cat and live with a lion pride ??? that determines where the genetics add washout for that tight line bred animals and they all stay within the realm of Lions, or Tigers.. LOL HOWEVER NATURE SOMETIMES FINDS A WAY.. JUST THIS LAST YEAR THE FIRST MULE ON MULE COPULATION TOOK PLACE PRODUCING A WORLDS FIRST F2 MULE..  Hybrids are sterile from the difference in the genetic code.. WOLVES are DOGS just NOT domesticated.. MIND YOU the FIRST ORGANIZED Litter by MAN with WOLVES produces dogs, barkers, pullers, hunters, and colors not seen in wild bred wolves.. If a man goes to deep woods alaska and brings back his Alaskan Husky everyone is going to freak and be like no wolf hybrids in town, LOL Vets tell them I cannot attend to wolves unless approved by fish and game, LOL PEOPLE needn't forget man touched, is domestication.. Wolves can breed with all dogs and all dogs with wolves no hybridization the first mastiff war dog brought to europe from persians who reportedly had crossed European wolves with Chinese wolves and the immediate cross to the Indian wolf produce the wardog that was taken and refined as a pit dog inbred to the max forming the pit bulldog and inbred even more to produce a bandog that would become known once again by mastiff, and inbred another way to produce terriers.. Wolves are just in balance with the Great Mother and are practically belong to the Great Spirit or in other words, "Gods" dog.
> 
> Coyotes are Jackals just FYI and that would be a closer hybrid; by smidge they are still canines so not really just a coydog. A Hyena dog cross would be a hybrid or a fox dog cross would be a hybrid but through trial and error by mankind, this doesnt work. so Dogs are just wolves in your living room


Great post! Very interesting read


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

DaveD said:


> If a Wolf dog (wolf hybrid) and an abpt were properly socialized could they sustain a healthy relationship together in a house?


my cousin has a wolf hybrid and him and tyson loved each other!! but i would never leave them unsupervised together


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

circlemkennels said:


> my cousin has a wolf hybrid and him and tyson loved each other!! but i would never leave them unsupervised together


I would never leave a pit alone with any dog.cats,no problem,dogs,uh-uh,no way.and 2 pits alone?who wants to spend the rest of the day cleaning blood off of the cieling,every wall and the furniture throughout the house.
it's not a matter of if.it's a matter of when.
and not A story i'll or have,ever told,but I get to listen to geniuses tell it ALL the time.
fire burns,the first time.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: 

I've walked in to house just like that from my green days.. LOL 9 dogs in a crate and rotate environment LOL yeah~ I gotta say though, my wolves and Hooch were totally a trusted pack, however Hooch and any other dog even females not so much if they had any intention other than play Hooch gave no warning; but again he loved his pack. MY APBT pack years later.. hahahahahaha yeah.. not so much.. they are a supervised pack with me as alpha LOL But I do believe the right age and environment introduced theres no better companinon for an APBT than a wolfdog and for a wolfdog an APBT they compliment each other greatly.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I would never leave a pit alone with any dog.cats,no problem,dogs,uh-uh,no way.and 2 pits alone?who wants to spend the rest of the day cleaning blood off of the cieling,every wall and the furniture throughout the house.
> it's not a matter of if.it's a matter of when.
> and not A story i'll or have,ever told,but I get to listen to geniuses tell it ALL the time.
> fire burns,the first time.


i completely understand what you are saying and agree 100%.. there are only two of our dogs that are left alone together. Tyson and Pheonix are both inside dogs and when i leave if i dont take them with me then i turn them loose in the yard together... theyve been running together for alittle over two years now.


----------

